
It’s Time We Dealt with White Supremacy in Tech - colinprince
https://marker.medium.com/its-time-we-dealt-with-white-supremacy-in-tech-8f7816fe809
======
aurizon
Is there a culture of math/science/tech (m/s/t)negation in the young black
community? If there is, has it been caused by peer white oppression that acts
to drive them away or is it caused by peer black oppression by some blacks who
see other blacks attracted to m/s/t and ridicule them? We know that this does
not happen to Asian students - what helps Asians enter m/s/t and blocks the
black students? We are advised that all races have similar mental abilities -
so there MUST be some strong coercive force at play. We know there is a strong
social bias to study and do well in Asian as well as white students - is there
a family-social pressure that limits black students? If there is such a
coercive pressure on black students, we need to realize this, identify and act
in the educational system to block this. This extends to assisting black
family unity as well as financial assistance to allow greated family unity so
that mothers/fathers have more time at home with their kids - versus all
having 2 jobs and kids gravitate to peers without anyone to look to for
guidance. This is a complex social situation and I suspect it has attracted
scholarly attention, and has come to some conclusions in this area. Things
like online socialization and learning, with limits on coercive bullying. I
have read about the bullying that is widespread online - is this a factor? Is
there online racial bullying that is not suppressed? Online we should all be
equal, how can anyone find out what your skin color is? Do we need an under 14
or under 16 internet milieu? Big Brother? I recall defending my younger
brother from bullies in 1950 (I am 81), so a big brother is OK in principal.
There is an old book, about life in Samoa where kids are raised by the
village, and they do OK. Once they reach puberty = come of age, sex emerges
and it is far different to the USA experience. The book, Coming of Age in
Samoa, by Margaret Mead has been criticised as it prgresses into the sexual
years, but it stand up well for the junior years - albeit there is a
monoculture. To sum up, we need to solve this problem so our society becomes
one in which all lives matter, and we never see people murdered on screen by
white police - even if it means we shake up the police, their procedures and
especially their unions - who seem to want the status quo to carry on!!!

